# any choice about what day celebration day is in court?



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

as the topic says, do you know if you have any choice in when your celebration day is in court or are you just given a date?  Its not something urgent and I would not want to unduly postpone it but if we had a choice we may make it a monday so my parents could attend too.

Thanks


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We didn't get a choice but ours was in Scotland and possibly under the old system so we just got a letter telling us the date of procedings.

Will pray for a Monday for you though.

Magenta x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya

We just went with the date we were given but we could have asked for a different date if we wanted  

Best of Luck 

xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi on our form we were asked if there were any dates we could not makeit or prefered dates  but no assurences we would get what we wnated, but we just put any as we want the order ASAP lol


----------

